# Another one piles in...



## Duncan S. (Dec 4, 2005)

Figured I'd best toss a word or two in here, as I've been silently kicking around the forums for a while.

I'm a composition/orchestration student who has worked with computer music for several years, but only recently got into (modern) orchestral sampling. My last orchestral sampling exposure was many years ago, and while I thought it sounded pretty good at the time, I was never really taken by it - I could always tell it was synthetic, which annoyed me to no end. Hearing what's recently come of it, however, has renewed my interest; I just hope I'm able to make something worthwhile with all this technology.

I'm glad this community exists, and look forward to learning from you all.

Cheers,
Duncan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Duncan - welcome to VI man. The Canadians are taking over methinks! See you around the forums then.


----------



## Duncan S. (Dec 4, 2005)

Resistance is futile, eh?


----------



## Jackull (Dec 4, 2005)

Welcome Duncan,

how about toss some of your pieces here too... best place to share stuff good, better, best or sucks...we all learn here.

jackULL


----------

